# Brebbia



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Brebbia Adagio No# 50

First I must say I am a smoker of mostly English and Balkan blends. Not real big on aromatics. I am also not sure how long I have had this tin. The address on the tin is not any good according to Google Earth so I looked up the website for the importer and this confirms they have moved and, the price has increased by almost 80%. Am I crazy, the only smoker that uses Google Earth to get a street view of where my stuff comes from?

The first look at this blend of Brebbia shows a mostly ribbon cut in varied lengths along with some almost cube like cuts and some flakes. There are some pieces that look like stems, some at or near 1" long but once picked up, they are probably not stems but tightly rolled tobacco leaves that are soft and bend easy. Due to the cut, I decided to smoke this in a large bowl Danish freehand. It seems slightly moist to the touch. The colors of the tobacco vary from a light tan to a dark brown with no blacks seen.

I packed the pipe using three loads and it charred well and quickly with one tamp. The smoke was light and the flavor and strength was light, too. The flavor advertised was pistachio but it was barely noticed and only on retrohale. The burn is slow and though I tended to draw harder than my normal sips trying to get more out of this blend, the burn was also cool. Had two relights over the hour+ smoke.

I did not suffer from this bowl, but found it lacking what I look for in a tobacco. Just to mild for my liking. The final bits burned right down to ash that fell from the pipe without a tap. This may be a good beginners tobacco but, the way it burned would cause me not to smoke the Adagio in a cob for fear of burning the bottom out of the pipe.










The outside of the tin was tarnished but the seal held well over the years and the inside was bright. Without an exchange of air there was probably not much ageing going on.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Great review!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

What Gregg said - great review! I've been curious about some of these "pipe maker" blends - Brebbia, Savinelli, Nording....


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

According to the label on the tin, this is made/blended by a company in Berlin called Planta. Not sure how much real input a pipe maker has when putting a label on some other companies product.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, this review is for Brebbia Mix No. 60, but I figure we can keep it in the same thread.

Also posted at tobaccoreviews.com.

The flavor profile of Brebbia Preludio Mixture No. 60 is that of a mild English blend. I could not detect any toppings in the tobacco aroma, or in the bowls I enjoyed, although there was a hint of sweetness, perhaps from the Virginias. The latakia was easy to discern, and added a lot to this blend. It was not overpower, and yet added a facet to the flavor profile that would have otherwise been quite single dimensional.
I did not find the tobacco overly wet upon opening. It burned cool and dry. The tobacco is packaged in a plastic bag inside the tin, and kept relatively moist over the two months that it took me to finish the tin (I have a number of other tins open).

In conclusion, I rate this tobacco 3 of 4 stars. A fine mellow English blend, English fans will probably find this a little bland. It would probably work well as an introduction to English blends.

RD


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for the tagalong review, Gabriel!

Hopefully it will be read.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> Thanks for the tagalong review, Gabriel!
> 
> Hopefully it will be read.


Right on Fuzzy! I figured from the title of your thread, this would fit in nicely. I haven't heard a lot of discussion of Brebbia tobaccos, be it the Afternoon Smoke Break, or reviews, so I'm not sure how many of us are actually smoking that brand. I probably picked up the tin because it was on sale...I've had it since last March, and I've got a couple more.


----------

